
Squery, a semantic search engine for databases - guoyangrui
We are happy to introduce Squery. Squery is a semantic database query engine which can understand user&#x27;s natural language input and uncover the matching entities. Currently it is able to recognize different expressions with same meaning such as &quot;male person&quot; and &quot;person who is male&quot;, identify conjunction like &quot;person working in San Francisco and living in &quot;. Users without SQL knowledge can use Squery just like the way they usually ask questions. Squery works on MySQL and can be extended to any relational databases. Our demo is on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;107.178.215.67&#x2F;nlp&#x2F; Your feedback is very valuable to us. You can reach me at guoyangrui@gmail.com
======
guoyangrui
I have made some updates to the search engine. Now Squery is able to recognize
more flexible queries

------
bussiere
404 error :/

~~~
guoyangrui
Turned out database disconnected =( try again

~~~
bussiere
still errors i will mail you :)

~~~
guoyangrui
I can see the page on my browser. What exactly was the problem on your end?

